# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  How to level up fast in runescape game?

## eva1988

I know everybody wants to level up fast.well I know the best way of levelling up your combat level really fast.The main levels are Attack,Strengh,Defence,Range and Magic (Join Choc c1pies friend channel for more detail).Well if your a level 5-10 all you can do is fight rats near varrok near sheep or fight goblins in lumbridge or barbarian village down the hole in the middle.I would suggest wearing armour and get a weapon.If you do need a weapon or some armour join my friend chat channel and ask me.

　　If your level 10-20 buy runescape 2007 gold or ask me to make some.All you have to Is fight some barbarians or some guards near varrok.You could just fight some wizards near varrok that are level 7.

　　If your level30-60 I do suggest killing hill giants that are located near barbarian village or go down to the stronghold in barbarian village and fight anything there.If you are a higher level than level 40 I would suggest going down further through the stronghold.

　　The higher levels can go in the wilderness and fight dragons or if you are a member fight the dragons in taverly dungeon.If you want to know how to level up your range and magic look at my other posts in the future.

　　Tips:

　　1.if you have level 1 in Attack Strengh And defence just level up one to ten and then do another skill up to ten,begin leveling attack at a low level, that way the things you are killing will benefit you by giving good drops and your general combat level will increase as you go along.

　　2.If you are beginning at level one, attack the training dummies until your attack is level five, which is the maximum the dummies will take you.

　　3.Kill goblins until you are level ten then you can move on to killing giant runescape gold until fifteen or twenty, preferably twenty.

　　4.If you are a member, do the Fremminink trials quest or there is also a minigame called pest control which can help level your attack quickly.

　　5.Use controlled attack type and kill cows until level twenty five, if you're a member, then move on to yaks, if you're a free player, continue on cows until level thirty, the cows give good drops and their attack isn't too high so you shouldn't be worrying about dying.

　　6.For free players, kill thugs in the wilderness, for members continue killing yaks until level thirty-five then move on to unicorns, free or otherwise until level forty-five at least.

　　7.When at level 45, attack move onto rock crabs they are a low level and have many of hitpoints do this until level 60 attack.

　　8.At level 60, attack move onto spiders in the strong hold rs gold of security in the barbarian village make sure to bring at least lobsters do this until level 70.

　　9.At level 70, attack get an abyssal whip and use it for the rest of leveling it is fast and effective. Once you have 70 attack fight experiments until level 85 attack

　　10.At level 85, attack move onto hellhounds be careful they are high levels and are in the wilderness and revenants may attack you so have prayer ready always.

　　Know more at Gold4Fun:Cheap RuneScape Gold, RS 2007 Gold, Runescape 2007 Gold and more

----------


## Hougku

>Revenants

I can smell the mold.

----------


## d3geeks001

Yes,I like your posting...You say all about rs game,but I am a d3 game fan ,and we have many similar characteristics!Yeah...we must be good friends in the future!!!
___________________________________
d3 gold diablo 3 gold

----------


## robertkre

I can smell the mold.

----------


## whitesoda021

kill monsters is the fast way

----------


## StackerofDOt

Good tips. What about dailys ?

----------


## StackerofDOt

Also , on RS Money, RS Gold, RS 2007 Gold,Cheap RS Gold For Sale Fast Delivery : Rs2goldmart.com they do some very nice and cheap power leveling.

----------


## Yingchun

Queen with a trumpet, upgrade soon!

----------


## Marcinek95

> kill monsters is the fast way


I dont think so Sir. In my opinion they are much faster and more creative ways to lvl up. For example in this guide you can check other ways.

----------

